# Yall can laught :0) Need help please.



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Well I just couldn't wait to get Sandy to a groomer. I had a lot of fun but I admit it doesn't quite look like it's supposed to. Sandy doesn't care but I've laughed at her a bit. I think she likes it. My 4yr old DD loves it and says she didn't know that Sandy had skin. 

She's uneven and I haven't really touched her jacket too much because I want to leave enough for someone else to fix. I think I cut her jacket to close to her ribs? Her rosettes don't look like rosettes (though the side in the picture is the worse side). How do you keep the rosettes from flopping over to the other side? Or how do you keep the jacket from flopping over on top of the rosettes? Take off more hair? Can it be fixed or is it a start all over?

I'm not sure if you can tell but there is a line down the waist at the end of her jacket and it is straight..all the hair is just flopping over each other. 




















Her right bracelet is a tiny bit higher than her left. Should I bring the right down to match the left or should I let the left grow to match the right?









Right after I finished drying her she ran in the kitchen and my youngest fed her crackers. She got it stuck all in her ear hair..grr


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't know anything about how to do this cut, but wanted to say that she is so cute!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

It's actually coming along VERY nicely! When I set the rosettes, and other people set the rosettes, I've seen taking something round as something to clip around. I personally don't like the rosettes more than a fingers width apart on standards, so maybe a CM on a toy? You'll want to bring her jacket up to her elbows, and can even clip a little bit above them.

I've only ever put Cairo into the CC once, but it's a fun clip! This is right after I did it, version 1, I was able to get his rosettes looking MUCH nicer a couple weeks later.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I don't know abt laffing... but I do have to say Bravo!!  

I get right pleased with myself for simply shaving Tonka's face. Wouldn't attempt something like that in a million years!  lol


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I just have to say WOW! I certainly would not have tried such a thing. I am such a scary cat. Also what an amazing amount of fluff you had to work with. I would not have known where to start. I think you have don't well so far. From what I can see nothing looks like is past the point of no return so well done.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

I don"t know anything about how todo any of this, but I think that you did a great job , she looks amazing,you did good.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Great job. I will let the experts comment on whatever tweaking is needed but I am impressed. She has extravagant hair, love it!


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

She's gorgeous! She looks like a cheerleader! :cheers2: Ra Ra Ra!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Not bad at all for a first try! You're braver than me, I wouldn't even attempt that! Sandy has such a glorious coat, she going to look gorgeous when you get it all tweaked.......still envying her ears LOL!


----------



## Cosmogirl (Apr 9, 2013)

I actually watched a video on this. They say to take your curved shears to make the clean lines on the rosettes. Look under super styling sessions, they are awesome have picked up many tips from their videos. She looks awesome I would not attempt that yet, I'm just getting ready to do my first one next week! I don't even know if I'll be brave enough to post pictures!!!


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Fluffyspoos said:


> It's actually coming along VERY nicely! When I set the rosettes, and other people set the rosettes, I've seen taking something round as something to clip around. I personally don't like the rosettes more than a fingers width apart on standards, so maybe a CM on a toy? You'll want to bring her jacket up to her elbows, and can even clip a little bit above them.


I think I made the mistake on her jacket. It's right at her last rib and the edge of the rosette is at the hip bone. If I make the rosette smaller and keep the 1finger width distance that she already has(hair is covering it)then I will either be off the hip bone or too far from the jacket. So that means jacket needs to come more to the back?


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Lea said:


> She's gorgeous! She looks like a cheerleader! :cheers2: Ra Ra Ra!


LOL she does look like a cheerleader.




Oh and I just realized laugh is spelled wrong..oh dear. Lol


----------



## SebassMom (Dec 22, 2012)

No advice here (I'm a doer, couldn't describe it if I tried) but I'm jealous and kind of regretting taking my mini short all over last week  He was in a glorious but high maintenance english saddle. Now a 4f with a teeny mohawk. Great job on the cut!!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I love it! That dog has got SO much coat!!


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

She looks gorgeous I love all that fluff. 
From what I can see the lines are mostly right, just needs scissoring to shape it, the left front bracelet is a bit short I'd let it grow out and do it slightly higher next time, the rear bracelets need to come down slightly and should be slightly shorter in the front slanting up to the back.
If you feel confident scissoring here's what i'd do
Where the black line is is where I'd put the shaved band (I like to use the line where the 'flap' blends into the body as a marker) comb the jacket back and scissor anythinthing that falls over the line, then comb the rosettes forward and do the same this will give you definition between the two, from the center of the tail shave a straight line forward to the jacket (I'd do this with a narrow toe blade) then block out a slight v at the jacket, scissor anything that falls over the line, it looks like you've got the thigh line right, so after that it's just a matter of scissoring it round, I've found a couple of close ups of shadow that can show you the shape I use, notice how it's all scissored tight at the lines.
For the jacket the lowest point should be just behind your dogs elbow rounding up and out to the front and up to the back in a teardrop shape, depending on the depth of chest this may be scissored very short, the prosternum is the longest part at the front to show off a good chest after that it's just a matter of scissoring all the lines smooth and rounded.
Typically you take little to nothing off the top line except at the back of the jacket where you round it up slightly.
You'll have to excuse my crappy line drawings, there wasn't enough colour definition between coat and background to do my usual trick and I suck at drawing with a mouse.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Whoops pic three was the wrong one I'll try that again


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks Anntig! I think that helped alot giving me a picture of how it should be. I think I did cut the jacket just a tad short but being that the edges are shorter anyways it won't take too long to grow it in some. Right now it's right at her last rib. 


Even looking kinda silly I like it much better than it was. She's much cooler and seems to just prance around (brings me the "I'm too sexy for my..." song to my head:0). Her naked butt took me a few days to get used to (lol) and just coming out of heat didn't help.:aetsch:.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

LOVE IT!!!!  Awesome job! Way to go!

Rebecca


----------

